# Datenbank zugriff funktioniert nur offline



## Ralph Gerbig (27. Jun 2004)

Hi,

ich habe folgenden Code:


```
Class.forName ("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver");
String url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost/mysql?user=rgerbig&password=pwd";
Connection c = DriverManager.getConnection(url);
Statement s = c.createStatement();
ResultSet rs = null;
rs = s.executeQuery("SELECT Host FROM db");
rs.next();
System.out.println(rs.getString("Host"));
```

er funktioniert prima bis ich meine netzwerkkarte anmache und mich mit meinem Funknetzwerk verbinde, dann bekomme ich eine Acces denied exception

kann mir jemand helfen?


Ralph Gerbig
ikea.ralph@web.de
ralphgerbig.de.vu


----------



## Dante (27. Jun 2004)

Eine etwas genauere Fehlerbeschreibung wäre gut, zB. die komplette Exception (der Trace ist nicht so wichtig)


----------



## DP (28. Jun 2004)

musste deine norton-sicherheitsrichtlinien für mysql anpassen.

cu


----------

